
The Potential Impact of Shunning Social Distancing - ElliottBradshaw
https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361
======
jolajola
I think this platform has great potential to track people from Spring Break
onwards, but right now the analysis done in the tweet is a bit dishonest -
after the Spring Breakers are selected in the Spider Query, the time scale on
the bottom indicates that it then draws records from before the people visited
the beach, too.

So, the map at the end is not really of where people traveled to after Spring
Break, but where people traveled to before, during, and after the total time
interval collected.

Still - cool platform and cool idea, and I'd love to see the analysis re-run,
drawing on dates only after the people visit the beach.

~~~
ElliottBradshaw
That is a fantastic point and one we will seek to address in a follow up post.
We did take a look at this when we conducted the initial analysis, and given
that the vast majority of Spring Breakers return to their origination towns
after they travel, the final image looks more or less the same. We sought to
get this message out quickly, as we believe that it's tremendously important
for people to understand the potential impacts of this type of gathering!

------
ElliottBradshaw
By now, we've all read the stories of spring breakers flocking to the still
very open beaches in Ft. Lauderdale a few weeks into March...we wanted to see
the real footprint this kind of social gathering could potentially have on
spreading COVID-19 throughout the country. Through a partnership with Xmode
Social, we analyzed location data anonymously collected from active devices at
a single spring break beach, and mapped where those devices then travelled in
the following days. The results are downright alarming and we think the world
needs to see what we saw hiding in the data!

------
firekhan
The ideas behind this are great. The data powering it is scary, but nothing we
didn't know was happening! I'm good with it as long as the data is anonymized
(as it is) and can be used for some good!!

------
bdub85
This is some eye opening stuff!

------
mdimarco88
Very interesting real time look at the nationwide footprint of one
irresponsible gathering!

